# Treatment options?



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there anything approaching a typical treatment plan? I'm in the process of trawling through the recovery stories to see if there's an patterns or more successful combo's. Just wanted to see if what the best options are, SSRI+ lomatragine, atypical anti-psychotics? I wish King Elliotts http://dptalk.net/ was up, would be helpful to read through the info. Has anyone been able to collate all the data available?


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

a combination I've seen talked about frequently is ssri+atypical. eddy is the one who brings it up most, he may be worth asking about it. others have found success with various antidepressants or anxiolytics without additional medication. some tout vitamin B3 as a cure-all. if you want help with data processing, send me a pm, since I've sort of kind of got experience in it.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

have my list based on success stories

Lamotrigine + Tricyclic Anti Depressant

Adderall/Ritalin

Naltrexone and/Or Suboxone

Keppra

Modafinil + Mirtazapine

Clomipramine

Bupropion

Venlafaxine

Citalopram

Buspirone (Buspar)

Geodon

Wellbutrin

Seroquel + Anti D

Edit: Keep this thread going people, i wanna hear what you can add to this list


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

As unique as what that particular psychiatrist prescribes? Generally some sort of SSRI and an adjunctive medication, either lamotrigine or atyipcal, and that is probably because SSRI is a first line treatment and lamotrigine has some evidence-base behind it from a DP Unit. My understanding is that the atypical removes the anxiety?

What is your current doctor saying?


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

tfiio said:


> ... if you want help with data processing, send me a pm, since I've sort of kind of got experience in it.


I'll PM you with what Ive got so far, thanks tfiio



CK1 said:


> have my list based on success stories
> 
> Lamotrigine + Tricyclic Anti Depressant
> 
> ...


Thanks CK1, I hadn't realised that lamotrigine as generally in used with a Tricyclic...



Hedgehog fuzz said:


> As unique as what that particular psychiatrist prescribes? Generally some sort of SSRI and an adjunctive medication, either lamotrigine or atyipcal, and that is probably because SSRI is a first line treatment and lamotrigine has some evidence-base behind it from a DP Unit. My understanding is that the atypical removes the anxiety?
> 
> What is your current doctor saying?


Not much, he obviously didn't know anything about DP/DR. He wasn't going to prescribe anything tell I told him I had very low energy and fatigue, he prescribed Sertraline believing I was depressed, I'm not. I was having very severe anxiety issues, sudden onset with the fatigue and DR, but the anxiety appears to be very slowly dissipating, fatigue and DR are hanging around. I believe I've had some underlying health issue which caused my relapse, but its difficult getting to the bottom of it. The doctor just wants to refer me to a psychologist, but I'm still waiting on a referral, been a month so far on the NHS. I did have a low platelet count, and clumped plateletes on 1 test. Apparently the last test came back normal, but these can both indicate b12 deficiency. I'm looking into getting a B12 test done privately, as the serum level ones the NHS use are not reliable. I may get zinc/copper/magnesium while I'm at it, but its expensive.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Get a psychologist and give him the document I will send you (as backup) for when he says what's DP? as i'm yet to met anyone know who's what it is, also doctors really don't understand this side, to give credit to them, they know 100,000 other things, just not head stuff, NHS could be a while, hopefully you'll get someone nice or open.

That document I am sending you had the treatment plan for Lamotrigine and it's NHS so good starting point. I have not heard one good story about Sertraline with DP, sorry to disappoint, i tried it and it made me 10x more spaced out, but while you are waiting give it a try!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Luck! (To be perfectly honest)

Low dose Atypical and SSRI combo is where I would start though....

It seems to be the most successful med route...It was and still is for me personally (and for others I know)

SSRIs on their own dont do crap from my experience and also from listening to others on here for the last number of years...

DONT go the Benzo route.....Its more trouble than its worth (Serious ADDICTION and TOLERANCE problems WILL arise)

Im actually weird cos Benzos dont do crap for me......Same with sleeping pills (They just make my insomnia worse)

Having said that im lucky in another way when it comes to Psychiatric meds because I rarely experience any kind of side effects...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Seroquel and Clomipramine for instance Eddy?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

CK1 said:


> Seroquel and Clomipramine for instance Eddy?


Yup!


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

eddy1886 said:


> Luck! (To be perfectly honest)
> 
> Low dose Atypical and SSRI combo is where I would start though....
> 
> It seems to be the most successful med route...It was and still is for me personally (and for others I know)


Hi Eddy,

I'm trying to get as much info re medication as I can from the recovery stories, form people who state they are recovered, or largely recovered. I came across a post from you here http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51944-100-full-recovery-then-a-powerful-relapse/ which states you and a friend felt much better using, Dolmatil/Ctialopram and Seroquel/Lexapro. Bit of a funny question, but would you say you are both recovered/largely recovered?

I'll share once I've added some more, hopefully it will be useful. But SSRI+Atypical Antipschotic certainly seems to be winning.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

What about lamotrigine? The DP Unit says that works for about 41% of people (i think..or might be 50 per cent)? I am thinking about going on it but I want't to hear more people positively report back on it before anything.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> What about lamotrigine? The DP Unit says that works for about 41% of people (i think..or might be 50 per cent)? I am thinking about going on it but I want't to hear more people positively report back on it before anything.


Well, only two so far out of the 29. But I've got a long way to go yet. I would very definitely take the DP units advice over mine 

The numbers are pretty small so far on all medications, as there seems to be quite a few that recovered med free, using supplements and therapy etc. 9 used SSRIs, 6 Atypical Antipsychotics, 5 Benzos. You'll be able to see specific combinations that people used when I publish it .


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

mrt said:


> Hi Eddy,
> 
> I'm trying to get as much info re medication as I can from the recovery stories, form people who state they are recovered, or largely recovered. I came across a post from you here http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51944-100-full-recovery-then-a-powerful-relapse/ which states you and a friend felt much better using, Dolmatil/Ctialopram and Seroquel/Lexapro. Bit of a funny question, but would you say you are both recovered/largely recovered?
> 
> I'll share once I've added some more, hopefully it will be useful. But SSRI+Atypical Antipschotic certainly seems to be winning.


Far from recovered but a hell of a lot of improvement....This combo gave me back my life....I was basically incapacitated with anxiety, depression and DP....

Im am now a regular 6 out of 10.....At my worst I am zero as regards functionality....Tried a few times to wean off these meds under supervision but my anxiety, depression and DP came right back with a vengence.....I have now accepted I will be taking these meds for life....

My friend is much better than me...In fact she came off the Seroquel as far as I know (But still takes Lexapro) Havent talked to her in a while so cant be sure about how shes getting on lately.....I know she had pretty chronic blank mind DP for a good while until she was put on low dose Seroquel....She improved dramatically within 2 weeks.....

Dolmatil improved my symptoms drastically in roughly the same time frame (7 to 10 days as far as I can remember)

SSRIs do nothing for me on their own....They just act as a complimentary med to the Atypical....SSRI helps alot with my mood and OCD symptoms but like I said the Atypical does all the hard work for me...


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Eddy, I'm glad you found something that helped. I'll add both to the list.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought I'd share what I have so far, I hope it makes sense. If there are any mistakes please point them out.

I've just been through the recovery stories and noted what they did, I'll keep updating it when I have the time...

THIS IS FOR YOUR INFO ONLY, PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THIS AS ANY SORT OF MEDICAL ADVICE WHATSOEVER!!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1S25mBtZ5tstnCmhCSNwMB5lp49IcRbVo4Lr5bkeYPCE/pubhtml


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

*Oops, double post. Sry*


----------

